# The Dragon's Path by Daniel Abraham



## Werthead (Feb 15, 2011)

*The  Dagger and the Coin #1: The Dragon's Path*



> The thirteen races of humanity have survived the downfall of the Dragon  Empire and forged new kingdoms. The great nation of Antea now seeks to  expand its influence into the Free Cities, sending its army to conquer  the city of Vanai. Ahead of the Antean advance, the Medean Bank  evacuates its Vanaian treasury by caravan, escorted by a young ward of  the bank, Cithrin Bel Sarcour, and one of the most respected soldiers in  the city, Captain Marcus Wester.
> 
> Meanwhile,  in Camnipol, capital of Antea, Baron Dawson Kalliam finds himself  engaged in a clandestine struggle as two factions clash for influence  over the Severed Throne, with the assault on Vanai just one of the  intrigues in motion. Geder Palliako, a minor nobleman accompanying the  army, is less interested in glory and plunder than in knowledge and  lore, and in Vanai finds hints that will lead him to unexpected ends.  And in a remote and distant mountain range, a shadowy organisation holds  secrets that the world has long forgotten...
> 
> ...


----------



## Werthead (May 12, 2012)

*The Dagger and the Coin #2: The King's Blood by Daniel Abraham*



> Imperial Antea, the greatest nation in the world, is on the rise. Thanks to the hitherto-unexpected skills of Geder Palliako, a young nobleman, a conspiracy to murder the heir to the Antean throne has been exposed and defeated. Now the Anteans are pursuing the roots of the conspiracy into neighbouring Asterilhold, an investigation which threatens to explode into full-scale war. Baron Dawson Kalliam is summoned to serve his country, but as he works with Geder he discovers the shadowy roots of Geder's new political skills and is left with a critical decision to make.
> 
> Across the continent, Cithrin Bel Sarcour's position as the face of the new Medean Bank in Porte Olivia is undermined by the arrival of a new notary determined to stop Cithring doing her job. Furious, Cithrin undertakes a journey to Carse to convince the leaders of the bank that she can do the job. This fateful decision will lead her into the heart of the growing storm that threatens to plunge the known world into chaos and war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Apr 28, 2013)

*The Dagger and the Coin #3: The Tyrant's Law by Daniel Abraham*





> The  armies of Antea have conquered Asterilhold, but Geder Palliako, the  Regent, allows his troops no time for rest. His plans, and those of the  cult of the spider goddess, have taken on a note of urgency as they try  to unearth the conspiracy that resulted in the death of the last King of  Antea. In Camnipol, the disgraced wife of the traitor Dawson is working  to both reestablish herself and her household and to bring about  Geder's downfall. In the wilderness of the southern jungles, Marcus  Wester and the renegade spider priest Kit are searching for a powerful  weapon to use against the cult. And in the city of Suddapal Cithrin is  apprenticed to an experienced banker to complete her training. But as  the armies of Antea advance, Cithrin discovers that making money may be  less important than finding a good cause on which to spend it.
> 
> _The Tyrant's Law_ is the third volume in the five-volume *The Dagger and the Coin*, bringing this series past its halfway point. Those who've read _The Dragon's Path_ and _The King's Blood_  will know what to expect: well-crafted characters in an interesting (if  not overtly original) world taking part in a plot inspired by a mixture  of *Babylon 5*, *Firefly* and the real-life history of the  Medicis. Like many such epic fantasy series with a number of entwining  plots and character arcs, the series risks getting more diffuse the  further it goes on, but Abraham prevents sprawl by maintaining a tight  grip on a small number of POV characters: the entire plot unfolds from  the POVs of Cithrin, Marcus, Clara (Dawson's widow) and Geder alone.  This keeps the pace brisk and the word-count low, though not the  page-count; due to a questionable decision to print the book in a font  so large I briefly thought it was the edition for the hard of seeing,  the book is exactly 500 pages in length, which seems rather unnecessary.
> 
> ...


----------

